# Foxbang



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Have anybody used the foxbang in the foxpro calls. I've been thinking about sending my fury in for the upgrade and was wondering if anybody has used it and with what kind of success.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Going to have mine up graded also. But..no reports sorry.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have not used it but have heard that it is awesome.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I use it everytime I go after coyote, not using it for fox yet. I have it set to coyote distress, loud after the shot (thats probably not working really well for mister fox). Problem is I havent called in many and can't give you an honest opinion other than the one time that I did use it, it worked like a charm. I feel that if it's available to you, you're better off with it. Read this thread for details of how it worked out for me-- http://www.predatortalk.com/digital-calls/1155-just-burned-firestorm.html


----------

